# XC or All Mountain Helmet for "LONG OVAL" head shape?



## ssorange (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have a long-oval head shape and I am having difficulty finding a quality helmet that fits. So far, the only helmet I can find is the Cannondale Teramo. Which is a really nice helmet, but doesn't have the coverage or features of some of the new breed of XC/AM helmets. 

Shape seems even more important now that your head actually fits IN the helmet and your not just resting a piece of EPS on the top of your head.

Any fellow egg-heads out there have any luck with new helmet fit? If so can you post the make and model? Or at least PM me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

POC Trabec is pretty egg shaped. And Giro Phase.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I also have a large/long/oval head shape. My hat size is around 7 & 3/4. My last helmet was a Bell XLV and I was pretty happy with the fit for the most part. I just got a *Bell Stoker* that I've been wearing for about two weeks now on my daily commutes. I purchased the XL size and I'm very pleased with it. Fit is great and there is a little more room for adjustment so I can fit a thicker beanie than I could with my old XLV. I was drawn to the stoker by the additional coverage provided by the "all mountain/trail" style. Plus it didn't break the bank so that is always a plus.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

i have a pretty big pumpkin and i bought a fox flux - although my LTBS recently brought in some POC and I wish I would have waited.......


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

+1 for giro phase for egg heads. It's the only helmet that I tried that really felt comfortable. I had a specialized and a fox helmet before and the Phase was the best fitting among them.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an "egg" head and wear exclusively Giro helmets. I was wearing a Xar, but switched to the Feature last year. Fits awesome and offers eggcellent coverage. I even wear Giro full face helmets for DH. Started with a Remedy and just got the new Cipher, which is amazing


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

08FXT said:


> +1 for giro phase for egg heads. It's the only helmet that I tried that really felt comfortable. I had a specialized and a fox helmet before and the Phase was the best fitting among them.


Might want to try the Uvex Quatro too. I'm not sure if you can get them in the US, but it sure does fit good on an egghead.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Got a size 8 oval head..just got a giro hex in the xl and it fits great


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had luck with the Giro Hex, POC Trabec, and now the Troy Lee A1. The fit improved in that order, and the A1 is a completely different league than the others. It's the only helmet that feels like it fits over my head, rather than on it, and it's tight enough that the chin strap isn't needed to hold it on (I still use it, obviously) but it doesn't hurt my forehead. It's like my giant head is wrapped in pillows.

*edit: The POC was an XXL, and the padding had to pack in before it didn't hurt my forehead. The A1 is and XL/XXL, and it's comfortable with lots of room to open even bigger.


----------



## yaced (Sep 20, 2007)

@amish_matt same feelings for the A1, best fit ever for any helmet i had.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I've tried giro xar, 661 recon and a met but can't remember the name, none fit me correctly.
I'm about to order Uvex Quatro as my older uvex fit me well.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Giros usually fit me best. I had was a Giro Phase which was very comfortable, then a specialized that wasn't as comfortable as the Giro but probably saved my life on a nasty over the bar head first on a rock fall I had.

I settled on the Giro Xar and ordered it, and the next day I received it tried a POC trabec at a LBS and the fit was slightly better, especially in the back, so I ended up keeping the POC and returning the Giro.


----------

